# Is the iPad good for textbooks?



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I had a friend ask my opinion on this yesterday.  I don't have an iPad and didn't really know how to answer.  

Her son is wanting an iPad for his college textbooks.  IPad owners, what are your opinions...pros and cons?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My opinion is that the iPad is good for text books. That's the sort of thing I read on my iPad. I read novels and such on my Kindle.

The only cons (for me) is that very few textbooks are available in electronic form. Before considering the iPad, have him check that the books he needs are available in ebook form — this is the deciding factor. Also, any page numbers you need are not going to match unless you are reading a PDF of a printed book. PDF books can have pretty small print if you size them to have a full page on the screen. 

Mike


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for your response.

I was worried about being able to jump around in the text when you are searching for something.  I know it's difficult on the Kindle how about on the iPad?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's easier to jump around and flip pages since LCD screens are faster than e-ink.

Only downside is the screen is a tad small for some text books or scholarly journal articles etc. so you can have a lot of zooming and panning around on some documents.  But still much easier than say the Kindle DX since the screen is faster and it's easier to pan around on a touch screen that having to use buttons.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd say it's ideal for textbooks. Searching is easy as is navigation plus it's so portable.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I was worried about being able to jump around in the text when you are searching for something. I know it's difficult on the Kindle how about on the iPad?


Searching is easy on any of them. Just enter the search term and you are presented with a list of matches so you can pick one.

Some of the book apps on the iPad have slider bars that you can use to zoom through the text.

The critical point is whether or not the books you need are available, and in what format.

Mike


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

jmiked said:


> The critical point is whether or not the books you need are available, and in what format.
> 
> Mike


That's the first thing I mentioned to my friend. She's going to check on that. I think she's leaning toward getting him one.

What are some of the good apps out there for college students?


----------

